# "sold" Outback 2006 28Rsds



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

For Sale:
2006 Outback 28RSDS with Fawn Interior always kept in covered storage non-smoker and well kept. We are in the Dallas Ft Worth area if you want to come take a look. Mods include Maxx Airs on all three vents, Electric Toungue Jack, Quickie Flush, hitch on rear, LCD TV Mount/Cabling, Sat Wired and darkening shades over all beads. Will send pictures to anyone that is interested.

We head to Lakeshore the last week in June so it would be great to have it sold so I will not have to take all the hit on a trade.

Asking price 12,900.00

Sold our previous Outback on the forum so let's do it again.

Thanks, 
Ken


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Ken,

Good luck with the sale! And have a great trip to Michigan.
If you're heading through Missouri that trip, check in and see if we're still in Branson.

Mark


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Good Luck with your sale, We also are going to Lakeshore again, as soon as we get the call from Marci. Maybe we will see you there.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

danny285 said:


> Good Luck with your sale, We also are going to Lakeshore again, as soon as we get the call from Marci. Maybe we will see you there.


Looks like we will be at Lakeshore the week of June 28th. Spoke with Marci this morning and she has one ready for us. Just have to decide to pull the trigger.

KB


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

kbrazielTx said:


> Good Luck with your sale, We also are going to Lakeshore again, as soon as we get the call from Marci. Maybe we will see you there.


Looks like we will be at Lakeshore the week of June 28th. Spoke with Marci this morning and she has one ready for us. Just have to decide to pull the trigger.

KB
[/quote]

We arrive in Branson on the 29th; stay through the 2nd of July.

Mark


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

KB

Dont hesitate as she moves things very fast.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Sold our 28RSDS last night to a great family. Hopefully they will join us soon on Outbackers.

Ken


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats on the sale. Hopefully one of their friends will be so impressed with your old Outback, they will come back to the site looking for an Outback for their own. Central Texas isn't that far from D/FW area and a short drive for a great deal on a 2008 25rss, (hint, hint - ad in the for sale forum)...









Enjoy the new Outback


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the sale!!!!

Now, on to biggggger and better things. We love the new 301BQ and so will you. Everything you loved about the 28RSDS plus more!!! Yea!!


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Wait till you hear this story.

Wednesday night we sold the camper to a really nice family of 4 and they were so excited. Friday morning before I got ready to deliver the camper to the new owners he called to tell me his wife had died during the night. What tragic event since they were so excited about camping and their new Outback. So today we met and returned thier deposit. What a sad time for him and his precious kids.

Worst case for us is we will have to take the trailer to Lakeshore and take the trade in hit. The dad was so thankful and sorry we would have to take a hit. I told him money is not everything.

Savor each moment we have with our love ones. You never know which one will be the last.

Everyone lift the Egans up in prayer during their time of loss.

KB


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

That is unbelievably tragic. You never know.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

wow... Definitely will think of them... tragic turn of events. Bless you for your thoughtfulness too.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Sold Again!!!!!

To a family with 2 young kids and one on the way. They are going to love the 28RSDS. I will advise them they have to join us on Outbackers and at the next Texas Ralley.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

kbrazielTx said:


> Wait till you hear this story.
> 
> Wednesday night we sold the camper to a really nice family of 4 and they were so excited. Friday morning before I got ready to deliver the camper to the new owners he called to tell me his wife had died during the night. What tragic event since they were so excited about camping and their new Outback. So today we met and returned thier deposit. What a sad time for him and his precious kids.
> 
> ...


how sad. What happened?


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Wait till you hear this story.
> 
> Wednesday night we sold the camper to a really nice family of 4 and they were so excited. Friday morning before I got ready to deliver the camper to the new owners he called to tell me his wife had died during the night. What tragic event since they were so excited about camping and their new Outback. So today we met and returned thier deposit. What a sad time for him and his precious kids.
> 
> ...


how sad. What happened?
[/quote]

Never found out what happened. Her DH said he woke up Friday morning and she was dead. Sudden death not sure if heart attack or what. My last discusion with her DH he said the Medical Examiner was having trouble finding the problem.


----------



## billybigeyes (Apr 1, 2010)

kbrazielTx said:


> Wait till you hear this story.
> 
> Wednesday night we sold the camper to a really nice family of 4 and they were so excited. Friday morning before I got ready to deliver the camper to the new owners he called to tell me his wife had died during the night. What tragic event since they were so excited about camping and their new Outback. So today we met and returned thier deposit. What a sad time for him and his precious kids.
> 
> ...


OMG...that is heart breaking, that poor family. Thoughts are with them, and like someone else mentioned....bless your heart for being so compasionate.

This just goes to show that we need to make the most of everyday and make sure to tell the ones that we love, that we love them EVERYDAY!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

That'll be a nice rig. So, were you able to convince Carol Ann to let you get a new truck, too???


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

proffsionl said:


> That'll be a nice rig. So, were you able to convince Carol Ann to let you get a new truck, too???


No new truck at this time. Fits with the 3/4 Ton Burb by just a little. We decided that it cost to much to get a truck and a 5th wheel.

The 301BQ is as nice as most 5th wheels.

See ya at the next rally


----------

